# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تفسیر تبصره شماره 5 دفترچه کنکور 95

## Dj.ALI

مهم:داوطلبانی  که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را  دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در  صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت  دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی  توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند  بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و  محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.

----------


## saj8jad

> مهم:داوطلبانی  که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را  دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در  صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت  دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی  توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند  بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و  محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.


با این حرکتشون دیپلم مجدد هم پر شد رفت هوا  :Yahoo (110):  ، بیچاره اونایی که کلی وقت گذاشتن واسه دیپلم مجدد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> با این حرکتشون دیپلم مجدد هم پر شد رفت هوا  ، بیچاره اونایی که کلی وقت گذاشتن واسه دیپلم مجدد


اره دیگه....دقیقا همین طوره!ولی من موندم لااقل از قبل یه خبری میدادن تا این همه ادم بازیچه ی دست این افراد نشن!!مگه عکس سلفی میخوان بگیرن که میان میگن همین الان یهویی :Yahoo (21): کسایی که دیپ مجدد گرفتن دیگه نمیتونن استفاده کنن...
پ.ن 1:شانس اوردم دیپ مجدد نگرفتم تو نخش بودم برم دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم..خدا رحم کرد :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن 2:اگر قرار بر این باشه برای این که عدالت به طور کامل برقرار بشه داوطلبان رشته ی ریاضی و انسانی هم که میان دیپلم مجدد تجربی میگیرن نباید حق شرکت در گروه علوم تجربی رو داشته باشن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

شانس اوردم واقعا :Yahoo (65):

----------


## nacli

یعنی مثلا اون دیپلم ریاضی ک رفته دیپ مجدد انسانی گرفته و میخواسته کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه، دیگه نمیتونه تجربی کنکور بده؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> یعنی مثلا اون دیپلم ریاضی ک رفته دیپ مجدد انسانی گرفته و میخواسته کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه، دیگه نمیتونه تجربی کنکور بده؟


چرا میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه...الان اون کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و رفته دیپ مجدد انسانی گرفته با دیپلم ریاضیش میتونه کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه اما با دیپلم دومی گرفته یعنی دیپلم انسانی باید حتما توی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه....یعنی نمیتونه با دیپلم انسانی توی رشته ی تجربی شرکت کنه باید حتما با دیپلم انسانی کنکور انسانی بده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ali_mmm

کشور ما برعکسه همی چی
اسم دفترچه هست راهنمای ثبت نام اما درواقع نتیجه است... یعنی میذارن هر دانش آموزی هر راهی رو بره بیچاره بعد میگن خب این راهها غلط بوده و فقط یک راه درست بوده...
این از دیپلم مجدد اونم از شرکت دوباره در کنکور تجربی
5تا از دوستام باهم کارشناسی گرفتیم و ارشد قبول شدیم مهر، نرفتیم که بتونیم با کارشناسی کنکور تجربی بدیم...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> کشور ما برعکسه همی چی
> اسم دفترچه هست راهنمای ثبت نام اما درواقع نتیجه است... یعنی میذارن هر دانش آموزی هر راهی رو بره بیچاره بعد میگن خب این راهها غلط بوده و فقط یک راه درست بوده...
> این از دیپلم مجدد اونم از شرکت دوباره در کنکور تجربی
> 5تا از دوستام باهم کارشناسی گرفتیم و ارشد قبول شدیم مهر، نرفتیم که بتونیم با کارشناسی کنکور تجربی بدیم...



سلام 

همه شما کارشناسی روزانه بودین ....؟؟؟

----------


## ali_mmm

> سلام 
> 
> همه شما کارشناسی روزانه بودین ....؟؟؟


بله باهم تصمیم گرفتیم...یکی از دوستانمون سال قبل اینکارو کرد ماهم...اما...

----------


## mpaarshin

یعنی با دیپلم اول میشه هر گروه ازمایشی خواستی شرکت کنی؟؟؟
ولی با دیپلم مجددت فقط حق شرکت تو گروه ازمایشی داری که با کنکورت یکی باشه؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*چرا من فکر میکنم کارشون خیلی خوشکل بوده!؟؟!
*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *چرا من فکر میکنم کارشون خیلی خوشکل بوده!؟؟!
> *


چون معدلت بالاست

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


چون معدلت بالاست


خدا وکیل غیب گفتی!
*

----------


## MaHsa 95

> مهم:داوطلبانی  که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را  دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در  صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت  دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی  توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند  بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و  محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.


ببخشيد ولي تفسير شما غلطه، اصلا ربطي به ديپلم اول يا دوم نداره!! شما اگه ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي كنكورت رو داري  بايد حتما از اون ديپلم استفاده كني، حالا چه ديپلم اولت باشه چه دوم... و اگه هم ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي خودت رو نداري از هر ديپلم غير مرتبط ميتوني استفاده كني

----------


## ehsan7777777

> بله باهم تصمیم گرفتیم...یکی از دوستانمون سال قبل اینکارو کرد ماهم...اما...



بعد اون دوستتون که فرمودین سال قبل این کار روکرد ، الآن چی قبول شده ؟
دانشگاه دولتی قبول شده آیا ؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> ببخشيد ولي تفسير شما غلطه، اصلا ربطي به ديپلم اول يا دوم نداره!! شما اگه ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي كنكورت رو داري  بايد حتما از اون ديپلم استفاده كني، حالا چه ديپلم اولت باشه چه دوم... و اگه هم ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي خودت رو نداري از هر ديپلم غير مرتبط ميتوني استفاده كني


سلام 

شما این مطلبی رو که ذکر کردین از سنجش پرسیدین یااینکه منبعتون جای دیگه است ...؟؟؟

----------


## ali_mmm

بله فردوسی مشهد
اون من و یکی دیگه از دوستانم هاشمی نژاد مشهد بودیم...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام 
> 
> شما این مطلبی رو که ذکر کردین از سنجش پرسیدین یااینکه منبعتون جای دیگه است ...؟؟؟


سلام ، بله ديروز از سنجش پرسيدم امروز جوابم رو دادن

----------


## ehsan7777777

> بله فردوسی مشهد
> اون من و یکی دیگه از دوستانم هاشمی نژاد مشهد بودیم...


به نظرتون حیف نیست که آدم چهار سال توی دانشگاه دولتی اونم توی رشته ی عمران که بسیار رشته ی جذاب و پول سازیه ، بخونه ، بعد بخواد دوباره کنکور تجربی بده .... ؟؟؟

----------


## ali_mmm

> به نظرتون حیف نیست که آدم چهار سال توی دانشگاه دولتی اونم توی رشته ی عمران که بسیار رشته ی جذاب و پول سازیه ، بخونه ، بعد بخواد دوباره کنکور تجربی بده .... ؟؟؟


بخدا اصلا پولساز نیست...جذاب شاید... پدر دوستم شرکت عمرانی داره و تو این وضعیت داره تشویقش میکنه بره پزشکی... خیلییییی خرابه وضعیت ،خیلی.
شما نمیدونید با این وضعیتم که تا شهریور 95 هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم؟ هیچکی نمیدونه...  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ehsan7777777

> بخدا اصلا پولساز نیست...جذاب شاید... پدر دوستم شرکت عمرانی داره و تو این وضعیت داره تشویقش میکنه بره پزشکی... خیلییییی خرابه وضعیت ،خیلی.
> شما نمیدونید با این وضعیتم که تا شهریور 95 هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم؟ هیچکی نمیدونه...


دقیقا نمی دونم ...
بهتر از دکتر افشار که مشاور تحصیلی هستند بپریسین ...

*پرسش و پاسخ مشاوره ای با دکتر افشار 
*
راستی بهتر نبود که واسه ارشد رشته ی خودتون اقدام می کردین ...؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ali_mmm

> دقیقا نمی دونم ...
> بهتر از دکتر افشار که مشاور تحصیلی هستند بپریسین ...
> 
> *پرسش و پاسخ مشاوره ای با دکتر افشار 
> *
> راستی بهتر نبود که واسه ارشد رشته ی خودتون اقدام می کردین ...؟؟؟!!!


مرسیییی از راهنماییتون. من ارشد ترم مهر قبول شدم اما نرفتم به امبد اینکه بتونم شبانه تجربی برم که دیگه نمیشه مثل اینکه... ارشد آزاد هم از مهر آینده میتونم برم اگه به هردلیلی نشد که تجربی برم .  چون سربازی تو این وضعیت دیگه واقعا نمیشه

----------


## ehsan7777777

> مرسیییی از راهنماییتون. من ارشد ترم مهر قبول شدم اما نرفتم به امبد اینکه بتونم شبانه تجربی برم که دیگه نمیشه مثل اینکه... ارشد آزاد هم از مهر آینده میتونم برم اگه به هردلیلی نشد که تجربی برم .  چون سربازی تو این وضعیت دیگه واقعا نمیشه


امیدوارم که هم شما و هم دوستاتون توی این مسیر موفق باشین ....

----------


## ehsan18

دوستان من که خرداد 94 فارغ التحصیل شدم (پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتم). واسه کد  نظام وظیفه یاید چه کدی رو بزنم؟و از کجا بدونم غیبت نخوردم؟لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## jonah

عاقا بلخره تکلیف ما که دیپ مجدد گرفتیم چی میشه؟؟!!

من خوندم تبصره رو ظاهرا همینطوره که dj.ali گفته!!
واقعا همه چیزشون از رو بخار معدست! اون از حذف تاثیر معدل اینم از این!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ببخشيد ولي تفسير شما غلطه، اصلا ربطي به ديپلم اول يا دوم نداره!! شما اگه ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي كنكورت رو داري  بايد حتما از اون ديپلم استفاده كني، حالا چه ديپلم اولت باشه چه دوم... و اگه هم ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي خودت رو نداري از هر ديپلم غير مرتبط ميتوني استفاده كني


کی همچین تفسیری رو گفته؟؟من از یکی دو تا مشاور پرسیدم این جوری گفتن..الان تکلیف کسایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن چی میشه بالاخره!!مثلا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و دیپلم دومش تجربیه یا....!

----------


## Blue.sky

> مهم:داوطلبانی  که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را  دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در  صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت  دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی  توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند  بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و  محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.



اونایی که چند ماه پیش شب  و روز به همه پیشنهاد دیپلم مجدد میدادن کجان ؟!
دقیقااااا همچین چیزی رو گفته بودم ولی بعضیا تحمل شنیدنش رو نداشتن ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اونایی که چند ماه پیش شب  و روز به همه پیشنهاد دیپلم مجدد میدادن کجان ؟!
> دقیقااااا همچین چیزی رو گفته بودم ولی بعضیا تحمل شنیدنش رو نداشتن ...


خوب هیچکس نمیدونست همچینن اتفاقی میفته...مثل اینه که متلا شما شب قبل از کنکور یه تبصره بدن بگن امسال شیمی سوال نمیاد مثلا....هیچکس خبر نداشت از این قضیه.حالا من که ضرری نکردم خدا رو شکر توی فکرش بودم که دیپ مجدد بگیرم ولی خوب قسمت نشد امسال و شکر خدا که نگرفتم ولی بعضی از دوستان ضرر کردن...

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام

به نظر من تفسیرش باید اینطوری باشه:

۱- کسی که دیپلم مرتبط نداره، فقط میتونه از دیپلم اولش استفاده کنه

۲- کسی که دیپلم مرتبط داره باید از همون دیپلم استفاده کنه.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام ، بله ديروز از سنجش پرسيدم امروز جوابم رو دادن


میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین..الان هر سه حالت ممکن که برای یه شخص میتونه ایجاد شه بگید چیکار میتونه کنه با دیپلماش و چه رشته ای میتونه صبت نام کنه چه رشته ای نمیتونه!؟
1-کسی که دیپلم اولش تجربی بوده و رفته دیپ مجدد گرفته و دیپ دومش انسانیه!
2-کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته!
3-کسی که دیپ اولش انسانیه و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته....
و یا حالت های دیگه!
الان دقیقا شما که پرسیدین چی بهتون گفتن...من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نشدم! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.l.s

> میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین..الان هر سه حالت ممکن که برای یه شخص میتونه ایجاد شه بگید چیکار میتونه کنه با دیپلماش و چه رشته ای میتونه صبت نام کنه چه رشته ای نمیتونه!؟
> 1-کسی که دیپلم اولش تجربی بوده و رفته دیپ مجدد گرفته و دیپ دومش انسانیه!
> 2-کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته!
> 3-کسی که دیپ اولش انسانیه و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته....
> و یا حالت های دیگه!
> الان دقیقا شما که پرسیدین چی بهتون گفتن...من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نشدم!




معلوم شد دیگه :

طبق پاسخ سازمان سنجش ...

اگه دیپلم مرتبط داشته باشی فقط همون رو میشه استفاده کرد ...

اگه هم دیپلم مرتبط نداشته باشی هر کدوم رو بخوای میشه استفاده کنی

----------


## MaHsa 95

> میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین..الان هر سه حالت ممکن که برای یه شخص میتونه ایجاد شه بگید چیکار میتونه کنه با دیپلماش و چه رشته ای میتونه صبت نام کنه چه رشته ای نمیتونه!؟
> 1-کسی که دیپلم اولش تجربی بوده و رفته دیپ مجدد گرفته و دیپ دومش انسانیه!
> 2-کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته!
> 3-کسی که دیپ اولش انسانیه و رفته دیپ دومش دیپ تجربی گرفته....
> و یا حالت های دیگه!
> الان دقیقا شما که پرسیدین چی بهتون گفتن...من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نشدم!


ببینید کلا خلاصه اش میشه این
اگه شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیتون رو دارین باید حتما با همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنین ( حالا فرقی نمیکنه که این دیپلم چندمتونه)
اگه هم شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکورتون رو ندارین با هر دیپلم غیر مرتبط میتونین ثبت کنین، چون دیپلم مرتبط ندارین...
اصلا سنجش کاری نداره به اینکه شما دیپلم اول یا دومتون چیه، فقط میگه اگه دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیت رو داری باید با اون ثبت نام کنی اگه هم نداری با هر دیپلمی که خواستی میتونی ثبت نام کنی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> معلوم شد دیگه :
> 
> طبق پاسخ سازمان سنجش ...
> 
> اگه دیپلم مرتبط داشته باشی فقط همون رو میشه استفاده کرد ...
> 
> اگه هم دیپلم مرتبط نداشته باشی هر کدوم رو بخوای میشه استفاده کنی


طبق پاسخ سازمان سنجش!!کو پاسخش؟ :Yahoo (35): یعنی چی من بازم درست متوجه نشدم... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ببینید کلا خلاصه اش میشه این
> اگه شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیتون رو دارین باید حتما با همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنین ( حالا فرقی نمیکنه که این دیپلم چندمتونه)
> اگه هم شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکورتون رو ندارین با هر دیپلم غیر مرتبط میتونین ثبت کنین، چون دیپلم مرتبط ندارین...
> اصلا سنجش کاری نداره به اینکه شما دیپلم اول یا دومتون چیه، فقط میگه اگه دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیت رو داری باید با اون ثبت نام کنی اگه هم نداری با هر دیپلمی که خواستی میتونی ثبت نام کنی


الان تکلیف کسی که دو تا دیپلم داره چی میشه!!یعنی کسی که دو تا دیپلم داره دیپلم اولش میشه مرتبط دومش میشه غیر مرتبط؟! :Yahoo (110): یعنی اصلا دیگه دیپلم دومش میپره حتما باید با همون دیپلم اولش تو کنکور شرکت کنه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MaHsa 95

> الان تکلیف کسی که دو تا دیپلم داره چی میشه!!یعنی کسی که دو تا دیپلم داره دیپلم اولش میشه مرتبط دومش میشه غیر مرتبط؟!یعنی اصلا دیگه دیپلم دومش میپره حتما باید با همون دیپلم اولش تو کنکور شرکت کنه؟


چرا قضيه رو انقدر پيچيده ميكنين؟ ديپلم مرتبط يعني ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي تو كنكور،مثلا ديپلم مرتبط با كنكور تجربي  ميشه ديپلم تجربي و ديپلم غير مرتبط با كنكور تجربي ميشه ديپلم رياضي يا ... سازمان سنجش هم ميگه اگه براي مثال تو ميخواي كنكور تجربي بدي و ديپلم تجربي هم داري بايد حتما از ديپلم تجربيت استفاده كني(حتي اگه ديپلم مجددت تجربي باشه) اگه هم ديپلم تجربي نداري با هر ديپلمي كه داري ميتوني ثبت نام كني (چه ديپلم اول ، چه ديپلم دوم)

----------


## ehsan7777777

> ببینید کلا خلاصه اش میشه این
> اگه شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیتون رو دارین باید حتما با همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنین ( حالا فرقی نمیکنه که این دیپلم چندمتونه)
> اگه هم شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکورتون رو ندارین با هر دیپلم غیر مرتبط میتونین ثبت کنین، چون دیپلم مرتبط ندارین...
> اصلا سنجش کاری نداره به اینکه شما دیپلم اول یا دومتون چیه، فقط میگه اگه دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیت رو داری باید با اون ثبت نام کنی اگه هم نداری با هر دیپلمی که خواستی میتونی ثبت نام کنی



سلام 



*طبق این چیزی که شما فرمودین ، دقیقا داوطلبای تجربی که دارای دیپلم تجربی با معدل پایین هستند ، دارند ضرر می کنن ...
*
فرض کنین که دو نفر یکی دارای دیپلم تجربی ودیگری دارای دیپلم ریاضی ، هر دوشون میخوان توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن ، و هردوشون دارای معدل خیلی ضعیفی داخل دیپلم اول خودشون هستن...


با این تفسیری که شما فرمودین ، اون داوطلب اول که دیپلم اولش تجربی بوده ، باید ب پای همون معدل بدش تا ابد الدهر بسوزه ولی اون داوطلب دوم که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده ، براحتی می تونه بره و دیپ مجدد انسانی رو بگیره  و با دیپلم مجدد انسانی توی کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه و اگه فرض کنیم که همچنان تاثیر معدل قطعی باقی بمونه ، کلی خوش به حال این داوطلب دوم می شه چون تاثیر معدلشو با گرفتن دیپ مجدد انسانی داخل کنکور تجربی خیلی کم می کنه ...


*واقعا  از هوش سرشار و ذکاوت بی حد و حصر این کارشناسای قانون گذار، مخ آدم سوت می کشه و آدمی اندیشه کنان غرق در این پندار فرو می ره که آیا باقی ارگان ها و ادارات مملکت هم مبتنی بر فکر و اندیشه خلاق همچین آی کیوهای خبره و ماهری داره پیش میره ... !!!
* :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (77): 


*ناامیدانه ، آرزو میکنم که جواب این پرسش ، منفی باشه ...*

----------


## sepanta1990

> ببینید کلا خلاصه اش میشه ایناگه شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیتون رو دارین باید حتما با همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنین ( حالا فرقی نمیکنه که این دیپلم چندمتونه)اگه هم شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکورتون رو ندارین با هر دیپلم غیر مرتبط میتونین ثبت کنین، چون دیپلم مرتبط ندارین...اصلا سنجش کاری نداره به اینکه شما دیپلم اول یا دومتون چیه، فقط میگه اگه دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیت رو داری باید با اون ثبت نام کنی اگه هم نداری با هر دیپلمی که خواستی میتونی ثبت نام کنی


پاسخ سازمان سنجش کجاس؟ به نظر من درستش باید اینطوری باشه، اونایی که دیپلم مرتبط ندارن فقط میتونن از دیپلم اولشون استفاده کنن. اگه غیر این باشه ناعادلانه س

----------


## wizard2015

> معلوم شد دیگه :
> 
> طبق پاسخ سازمان سنجش ...
> 
> اگه دیپلم مرتبط داشته باشی فقط همون رو میشه استفاده کرد ...
> 
> اگه هم دیپلم مرتبط نداشته باشی هر کدوم رو بخوای میشه استفاده کنی





> ببینید کلا خلاصه اش میشه این
> اگه شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیتون رو دارین باید حتما با همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنین ( حالا فرقی نمیکنه که این دیپلم چندمتونه)
> اگه هم شما دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکورتون رو ندارین با هر دیپلم غیر مرتبط میتونین ثبت کنین، چون دیپلم مرتبط ندارین...
> اصلا سنجش کاری نداره به اینکه شما دیپلم اول یا دومتون چیه، فقط میگه اگه دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشیت رو داری باید با اون ثبت نام کنی اگه هم نداری با هر دیپلمی که خواستی میتونی ثبت نام کنی





> سلام 
> 
> 
> 
> *طبق این چیزی که شما فرمودین ، دقیقا داوطلبای تجربی که دارای دیپلم تجربی با معدل پایین هستند ، دارند ضرر می کنن ...
> *
> فرض کنین که دو نفر یکی دارای دیپلم تجربی ودیگری دارای دیپلم ریاضی ، هر دوشون میخوان توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن ، و هردوشون دارای معدل خیلی ضعیفی داخل دیپلم اول خودشون هستن...
> 
> 
> ...





> پاسخ سازمان سنجش کجاس؟ به نظر من درستش باید اینطوری باشه، اونایی که دیپلم مرتبط ندارن فقط میتونن از دیپلم اولشون استفاده کنن. اگه غیر این باشه ناعادلانه س





> عاقا بلخره تکلیف ما که دیپ مجدد گرفتیم چی میشه؟؟!!
> 
> من خوندم تبصره رو ظاهرا همینطوره که dj.ali گفته!!
> واقعا همه چیزشون از رو بخار معدست! اون از حذف تاثیر معدل اینم از این!





> اونایی که چند ماه پیش شب  و روز به همه پیشنهاد دیپلم مجدد میدادن کجان ؟!
> دقیقااااا همچین چیزی رو گفته بودم ولی بعضیا تحمل شنیدنش رو نداشتن ...





> با این حرکتشون دیپلم مجدد هم پر شد رفت هوا  ، بیچاره اونایی که کلی وقت گذاشتن واسه دیپلم مجدد


*اشکالات بزرگ این تبصره : ( یعنی خداییش دو دقیقه هم روش فکر نشده)

* 
*اینا چه راهی رو پیش روی ما قرار دادن تا سوابق تحصیلیمونو بهتر کنیم ؟* * ترمیمو که اجرا نکردن دیگه چه راهی مونده بود برای ما ؟ خود همین تبصره خیلی اشکالالت بزرگی بهش وارده . اصلا من موندم نفس و هدف این تبصره چی بوده ؟ اینطور که اینا می گن می خواستن از دور زدن سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور به وسیله دیپلم دوم جلوگیری کنن .خب  الان اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومشو تجربی گرفته می  تونه تو کنکور تجربی با دیپلم دوم تجربی شرکت کنه . آیا این دور زدن کنکور  نیست به گفته خودشون ؟ یا کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومش رو  انسانی گرفته ، میتونه با هر کدوم که دلش خواست کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه . خب  به نظرتون کدومو انتخاب می کنه ؟        * *خب  معلومه دیپلم انسانی ، چون فقط 6 یا 7 درصد در کنکور تاثیر داره . این چی ؟  این که دیگه به گفته خودشون قشنگ سوابق تحصیلی رو کنکور دور میزنه . حالا  مایی که سه سال پیش دیپلم تجربی گرفتیمو اصلا هم اون موقع نگفتن که در  کنکور تاثیر گذاره این نمرات،اومدیم جون کندیم زحمت کشیدیم همه دروس دیپلم  ریاضی رو خوندیم ، امتحان دادیم و سوابقمونو اصلاح کردیم و فقط در کنکور  تجربی درس زیست شناسی سوابقش موجود نیست ؛ نمی تونیم با دیپلم دوم کنکور  بدیم ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده  بعد دیپلم دومش رو انسانی گرفته میتونه با دیپلم انسانی در کنکور تجربی  شرکت کنه و تقریبا صد در صد کنکور ملاک ورودش به دانشگاه باشه

*

----------


## nahid

دقیقا من پارسال یه همچین تاپیکی زدم ولی کسی ب حرفم گوش نداد . این قانون از اول هم بوده . فقط امسال نیومده.

----------


## Jezebel

یه سوال؟

این تبصره صفحه ی چند دفترچه س؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *اشکالات بزرگ این تبصره : ( یعنی خداییش دو دقیقه هم روش فکر نشده)
> 
> * 
> *اینا چه راهی رو پیش روی ما قرار دادن تا سوابق تحصیلیمونو بهتر کنیم ؟* * ترمیمو که اجرا نکردن دیگه چه راهی مونده بود برای ما ؟ خود همین تبصره خیلی اشکالالت بزرگی بهش وارده . اصلا من موندم نفس و هدف این تبصره چی بوده ؟ اینطور که اینا می گن می خواستن از دور زدن سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور به وسیله دیپلم دوم جلوگیری کنن .خب  الان اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومشو تجربی گرفته می  تونه تو کنکور تجربی با دیپلم دوم تجربی شرکت کنه . آیا این دور زدن کنکور  نیست به گفته خودشون ؟ یا کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومش رو  انسانی گرفته ، میتونه با هر کدوم که دلش خواست کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه . خب  به نظرتون کدومو انتخاب می کنه ؟        * *خب  معلومه دیپلم انسانی ، چون فقط 6 یا 7 درصد در کنکور تاثیر داره . این چی ؟  این که دیگه به گفته خودشون قشنگ سوابق تحصیلی رو کنکور دور میزنه . حالا  مایی که سه سال پیش دیپلم تجربی گرفتیمو اصلا هم اون موقع نگفتن که در  کنکور تاثیر گذاره این نمرات،اومدیم جون کندیم زحمت کشیدیم همه دروس دیپلم  ریاضی رو خوندیم ، امتحان دادیم و سوابقمونو اصلاح کردیم و فقط در کنکور  تجربی درس زیست شناسی سوابقش موجود نیست ؛ نمی تونیم با دیپلم دوم کنکور  بدیم ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده  بعد دیپلم دومش رو انسانی گرفته میتونه با دیپلم انسانی در کنکور تجربی  شرکت کنه و تقریبا صد در صد کنکور ملاک ورودش به دانشگاه باشه
> 
> *


اشتباه متوجه شدی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه با دیپلم اولش هر رشته ای رو بخواد کنکور بده یعنی کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی کنکور بده ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و دیپلم دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط اون رشته ای رو میتونه کنکور بده که منطبق بر دیپلم دومشه یعنی کسی گه دیپ اولش ریاضیه و دیپ دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط میتونه کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه!!فقط این وسط کسایی سود کردن که دیپ اولشون ریاضی بوده و دیپ دومشون رو اومدن تجربی گرفتن و نمرات خوبی رو تو دیپ تجربی کسب کردن چون با دیپ دومشون فقط میتونن کنکور مططابق با دیپ دومشون بدن یعنی کسی که دیپ اولش ریاضی و دیپ دومش تجربیه با دیپ دومش میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه!البته با دیپ اولش که ریاضی هم هست میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه ولی دیپ دومش باید همون کنکوری رو بده که دیپ دوم باهاش گرفته!در کل این وسط فقط تجربیا متضرر شدن! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ali.rainy

> اشتباه متوجه شدی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه با دیپلم اولش هر رشته ای رو بخواد کنکور بده یعنی کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی کنکور بده ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و دیپلم دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط اون رشته ای رو میتونه کنکور بده که منطبق بر دیپلم دومشه یعنی کسی گه دیپ اولش ریاضیه و دیپ دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط میتونه کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه!!فقط این وسط کسایی سود کردن که دیپ اولشون ریاضی بوده و دیپ دومشون رو اومدن تجربی گرفتن و نمرات خوبی رو تو دیپ تجربی کسب کردن چون با دیپ دومشون فقط میتونن کنکور مططابق با دیپ دومشون بدن یعنی کسی که دیپ اولش ریاضی و دیپ دومش تجربیه با دیپ دومش میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه!البته با دیپ اولش که ریاضی هم هست میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه ولی دیپ دومش باید همون کنکوری رو بده که دیپ دوم باهاش گرفته!در کل این وسط فقط تجربیا متضرر شدن!


نه عزیز
توی دفترچه فقط نوشته در صورتی که شما داراری دو دیپلم باشید منحصرا دیپلم مرتبط با گرو ه آزمایشی دواطلب ملاک عمل خواهد بود.
فرض کنید شما ابتدا دیپلم ریاضی و  سپس دیپلم تجربی اخذ نموده اید.
حال برای ثبت نام سه حالت ممکن است:
1 : ثبت نام در گروه ریاضی : دیپلم ریاضی ملاک عمل خواهد بود
2 : ثبت نام در گروه تجربی : دیپلم تجربی ملاک عمل خواهد بود
3 ثبت نام در گروه انسانی : با هر دیپلمی که ثبت نام بنمایید همان دیپلم ملاک عمل خواهد بود

*هیچ کجای دفترچه اسمی از اول یا دوم برده نشده و تنها از عبارت مرتبط استفاده شده است*

----------


## wizard2015

> اشتباه متوجه شدی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه با دیپلم اولش هر رشته ای رو بخواد کنکور بده یعنی کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده میتونه انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی کنکور بده ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده و دیپلم دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط اون رشته ای رو میتونه کنکور بده که منطبق بر دیپلم دومشه یعنی کسی گه دیپ اولش ریاضیه و دیپ دومش انسانیه با دیپ دومش فقط میتونه کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه!!فقط این وسط کسایی سود کردن که دیپ اولشون ریاضی بوده و دیپ دومشون رو اومدن تجربی گرفتن و نمرات خوبی رو تو دیپ تجربی کسب کردن چون با دیپ دومشون فقط میتونن کنکور مططابق با دیپ دومشون بدن یعنی کسی که دیپ اولش ریاضی و دیپ دومش تجربیه با دیپ دومش میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه!البته با دیپ اولش که ریاضی هم هست میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه ولی دیپ دومش باید همون کنکوری رو بده که دیپ دوم باهاش گرفته!در کل این وسط فقط تجربیا متضرر شدن!





> نه عزیز
> توی دفترچه فقط نوشته در صورتی که شما داراری دو دیپلم باشید منحصرا دیپلم مرتبط با گرو ه آزمایشی دواطلب ملاک عمل خواهد بود.
> فرض کنید شما ابتدا دیپلم ریاضی و  سپس دیپلم تجربی اخذ نموده اید.
> حال برای ثبت نام سه حالت ممکن است:
> 1 : ثبت نام در گروه ریاضی : دیپلم ریاضی ملاک عمل خواهد بود
> 2 : ثبت نام در گروه تجربی : دیپلم تجربی ملاک عمل خواهد بود
> 3 ثبت نام در گروه انسانی : با هر دیپلمی که ثبت نام بنمایید همان دیپلم ملاک عمل خواهد بود
> 
> *هیچ کجای دفترچه اسمی از اول یا دوم برده نشده و تنها از عبارت مرتبط استفاده شده است*


*ali.rainy درست میگه . شما اشتباه متوجه شدی

dj.ali  فرض کن تو دیپلم ریاضی و انسانی داری و می خوای کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی . چون طبق این تبصره دیپلم تجربی نداری میتونی با هر کدوم از این دیپلما کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی . شما تبصره رو اشتباه متوجه شدی*

----------


## wizard2015

> دقیقا من پارسال یه همچین تاپیکی زدم ولی کسی ب حرفم گوش نداد . این قانون از اول هم بوده . فقط امسال نیومده.


*نه این طور نیست . دفترچه پارسال به صراحت گفته با هر دیپلمی میشه تو هر گروه آزمایشی شرکت کرد

تبصره 5- داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نمود هاند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري با توجه علاقمندي خود
منحصراً كد سوابق تحصيلي ديپلمي كه قصد استفاده براي ادامه تحصيل از آن را دارند، لحاظ نمايند.  آخر صفحه 16
*

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/sarasari.pdf

----------


## rezagmi

> مهم:داوطلبانی  که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را  دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در  صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت  دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی  توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند  بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و  محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.


یعنی  مثلا کسایی که دیپلم انسانی و تجربی دارن نمیتونن با دیپلم انسانی بیان تجربی ثبت نام بکنند و باید با استفاده از دیپ تجربی کنکور تجربی بدن

----------


## wizard2015

*این سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه با خودش چند چنده

امروز بعد از نیم ساعت تلاش تونستم با کارشناس سازمان سنجش صحبت کنم و بهش گفتم که به خاطر تبصره 5 که برای اولین بار امسال گذاشتین مجبورم کد سوابق تحصیلیمو تغییر بدم چون تو ویرایش این کارو نمیشه کرد یه کاریش بکنید . بعد بهم گفت اشکال نداره لازم نیست تغییر بدی . منم اینجوری  بهش گفتم حاجی شما تو این تبصره که یه جور دیگه گفتین . مطمئنی مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ گفت آره نگران نباش . باز منم اینجوری*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بچه هاکسی که دیپلم ریاضی ودیپلم انسانی داره باهرکدومشون دوست داشت میتونه تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه؟

----------


## mraday

> *این سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه با خودش چند چنده
> 
> امروز بعد از نیم ساعت تلاش تونستم با کارشناس سازمان سنجش صحبت کنم و بهش گفتم که به خاطر تبصره 5 که برای اولین بار امسال گذاشتین مجبورم کد سوابق تحصیلیمو تغییر بدم چون تو ویرایش این کارو نمیشه کرد یه کاریش بکنید . بعد بهم گفت اشکال نداره لازم نیست تغییر بدی . منم اینجوری  بهش گفتم حاجی شما تو این تبصره که یه جور دیگه گفتین . مطمئنی مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ گفت آره نگران نباش . باز منم اینجوری*



الان یعنی من با دیپلم مجدد شرکت کنم مشکلی پبش نمیاد مال انسانی رو بزنم برا ریاضی//

----------


## wizard2015

> الان یعنی من با دیپلم مجدد شرکت کنم مشکلی پبش نمیاد مال انسانی رو بزنم برا ریاضی//


شما چه دیپلمایی رو دارید و کدوم گروه آزمایشی می خواین شرکت کنین ؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

من از ته دل برای اوناییکه زحمت کشیدن برای دیپ مجدد ناراحتم شما حق دارین اما یچیز بگم مگه شما نمیخاسین معدلو دور بزنین؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mraday

> شما چه دیپلمایی رو دارید و کدوم گروه آزمایشی می خواین شرکت کنین ؟


رياضي (اصلي). و انساني ميخام رياضي شركت كنم

----------


## wizard2015

> رياضي (اصلي). و انساني ميخام رياضي شركت كنم


*طبق تبصره 5 نمیتونی ولی من زنگ زدم گفت اشکال نداره . بازم حتما خودت یه بار زنگ بزن .تا مطمئن نشدی با انسانی ثبت نام نکن.**اینم شمارشون*

02636270028             02636270061          02636270062

----------


## sepanta1990

> رياضي (اصلي). و انساني ميخام رياضي شركت كنم


تو دفترچه واضح نوشته. چون دیپلم مرتبط داری نمیتونی با انسانی شرکت کنی.

----------


## mraday

ما كه بيخيال شديم دنبال دردسر نيستم همون ديپلم رياضي م رو زدم پاسخگوي سازمان سنجش هم ازش پرسيدم همون تبصره 5 رو برام تو جواب نوشت..

----------

